# Extra Vacations



## Ironwood (Aug 10, 2009)

I was just searching RCI for extra vacations in eastern Canada, and the search by map shows the location of the White Point Beach Club in Nova Scotia as being off the coast of Nigeria in the Atlantic.  Tried to drag and drop the balloon to it's rightful location, but to no avail.  I know the tides are strong in parts of NS, but has it swept the White Point Beach Club right across the Atlantic?  Stay out of the water!


----------



## wayzer (Aug 10, 2009)

Not sure I am qualified to answer your question however it did give me a much needed chuckle. Thanks!


----------



## eal (Aug 10, 2009)

That is even funnier than having all the months in alphabetical order!


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 10, 2009)

Aha!  All this time we were blaming the Nigerians when it what was probably Bluenosers responsible for the spam we get!


----------



## moonstone (Aug 10, 2009)

[Post deleted as politically sensitive]


----------



## Bib (Aug 10, 2009)

We've spent a night at White Point the last two weekends, I thought the drive seemed longer that usual!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 11, 2009)

What a relief Bib to hear the White Point Beach Club is still there in it's rightful place.....it's still sitting adrift off the coast of Africa on the 'search by map' site under Extra Vacations!


----------



## eal (Aug 11, 2009)

RCI points owners will be happy to know that the White Point Vacation Club is still in Nova Scotia, the weeks resort White Point Beach Club is the only one that has moved to Nigeria.


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 11, 2009)

eal said:


> RCI points owners will be happy to know that the White Point Vacation Club is still in Nova Scotia, the weeks resort White Point Beach Club is the only one that has moved to Nigeria.



Now this is getting interesting.  Is RCI secretly moving all weeks based systems to Nigeria in the hopes of getting more people to upgrade to points?  The plot thickens.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 13, 2009)

The White Point Beach Club is back in NS on RCI's extra vacations map.  Don't know whether it was high tide or low tide that brought it back across the Atlantic...or could it be that someone at RCI reads these posts?


----------

